# Die Schiffe in "Star Citizen"



## Tirima (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo,


in den letzten Tagen wird das Spiel "Star Citizen" in den einschlägigen Medien oft erwähnt. Persönlich freue ich mich schon sehr darauf denn es weist viel auf, was ich mir schon lange von einem neuen Spiel gewünscht habe.

Mittlerweile haben eingie Schiffe auch schon konkretere Gestallt angenommen. Zu sehen gibt es die hier:
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/pledge
(Einfach bei "Ships" durchklicken. Ignoriert einfach einmal die Preise.)

Manche sind noch nicht entworfen und nur deren Konzept veröffentlicht.


Mich würde nun interessieren, welches Schiff ihr am besten findet und wieso? Selbstverständlich habe ich auch einen Favoriten, jedoch möchte ich dieses Schiff erst im späteren Diskussionsverlauf nennen.


Schattige Grüße,
Tirima


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Juli 2013)

das für 25 euro, die anderen sind mir alle zu teuer


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das Bounty Hunter Pledge.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2013)

Wieso sind denn die ganzen Sachen so teuer?


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2013)

Wat.... WAT?! Was für ein Spiel ist das eigentlich? Nie gehört, und bei den "Preisen" will ich davon wohl am Ende auch nicht allzu viel wissen.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Wat.... WAT?! Was für ein Spiel ist das eigentlich? Nie gehört, und bei den "Preisen" will ich davon wohl am Ende auch nicht allzu viel wissen.



Star Citizen ist ein überbewerteter Mist für den die Leute wie blöd Geld rauswerfen weil mit Chris Roberts geworben wird.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Star Citizen ist ein überbewerteter Mist für den die Leute wie blöd Geld rauswerfen weil mit Chris Roberts geworben wird.



es war nett dich zu kennen ^^


----------



## Tirima (2. Juli 2013)

Meine Favoritin ist die 315p, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob nicht eine 325a besser zu mir passen würde. Das kommt ganz auf die weiteren Informationen an welche zu den Schiffen verfügbar werden.

Ich weiß, dass die 315p zum Bounty Hunter Pledge noch einmal 10 $ kostet und die 325a 15 $ (die lebenslange Garantie auf das Schiff). Das Geld soll aber nicht ausschlaggebend für den Schiffstyp sein.


Was mich an der 315p reizt ist das Langstreckentriebwerk und der Traktorstrahl. Die 325a dagegen hat eine wesentlich stärkere Bewaffnung und stärkere Schilde. Ich kenne meinen Flug- und Kampfstil und weiß, dass ich eine leichtere Bewaffnung und schwächere Schilde durch gutes Manövrieren durchaus ausgleichen kann (und es macht mir mehr Spaß), aber leider habe ich noch keine Informationen zum Triebwerk der 325a gefunden. Wenn dieses schwächer sein sollte als das der 315p, dann würde micht das in der Wahl zur 315p bestärken.



@MasterXoX:
Naja, es handelt sich dabei ja nicht nur um die Schiffe. Bei den Pledges ist das Spiel schon dabei und bei den Angeboten zu den Schiffen handelt es sich um "lebenslange Schiffsversicherungen".


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Star Citizen ist ein überbewerteter Mist für den die Leute wie blöd Geld rauswerfen weil mit Chris Roberts geworben wird.



Der Schlagersänger?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Juli 2013)

Der mit den "Wing Commander" Spielen.


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der mit den "Wing Commander" Spielen.



Das ergibt, zugegebenermaßen, auch mehr Sinn.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Star Citizen ist ein überbewerteter Mist für den die Leute wie blöd Geld rauswerfen weil mit Chris Roberts geworben wird.



Überbewertet weil? Und Mist, weil du es schon gespielt hast wann?


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2013)

wird star citizen ein mmo oder single player spiel ?

was wird es genau - buffed suche bringt nur bilder und videos aber leider kein preview


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wird star citizen ein mmo oder single player spiel ?
> 
> was wird es genau - buffed suche bringt nur bilder und videos aber leider kein preview



Sowohl als auch wie es scheint. http://de.starcitizen.wikia.com/wiki/Star_Citizen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2013)

Habs mal durchgelesen, scheint ja ziemlich intressant zu werden.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Star Citizen ist ein überbewerteter Mist für den die Leute wie blöd Geld rauswerfen weil mit Chris Roberts geworben wird.


So hart würde ich's nicht ausdrücken. Es klingt alles schon sehr vielversprechend, aber das wäre nicht das erste MMO, was nach einem riesen Hype derb floppt oder wo nur die Hälfte von dem (aus technischen Gründen z umgesetzt werden konnte, was auf dem Papier stand.

Wenn es nicht erst (frühestens) Nov 2014 rauskommen würde und man schon was "in der Hand" hätte (Alpha / Beta), würde ich ja auch über 'ne Pre-Order nachdenken. Aber jetzt schon Geld dafür ausgeben, was noch 1 1/2 Jahre auf sich warten lässt und man bis dahin nichts hat, ausser viele Worte und Versprechungen ... Da bin ich doch schon sehr vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht erst (frühestens) Nov 2014 rauskommen würde und man schon was "in der Hand" hätte (Alpha / Beta), würde ich ja auch über 'ne Pre-Order nachdenken. Aber jetzt schon Geld dafür ausgeben, was noch 1 1/2 Jahre auf sich warten lässt und man bis dahin nichts hat, ausser viele Worte und Versprechungen ... Da bin ich doch schon sehr vorsichtig geworden.



Es ist ja nur gefühlt eine Pre-Order. Im Sinne bist du hier doch eher "Produzent" damit die Entwicklung vorangeht und bekommst bei Erfolg deinen Gegenwert. Das ist natürlich immer mit Risiken verbunden.  

MMO nehme ich hier nicht als Genre-Einordnung für das Spiel, es ist doch eh nur ein "auch"-Element, nicht das hauptsächliche Spielprinzip. Mit Cockpits, freien Bewegungen und Handlungsspielraum hatten sie mich - vollkommen egal, wer oder warum jemand mit Präventivgejammer sein Ego pushen muss oder möchte. 

Auch wenn am Ende irgendwas enttäuschendes bei rauskommen sollte, lasse ich mich hier tatsächlich gern hypen, denn LucasArts und Disney bekommen ihre dicken Lizenz-Hintern in diesem Jahrzehnt doch garantiert eh nicht mehr hoch für ein X-Wing/Tie-Fighter und wenn, dann als casualisierte Arcade-Kinder-Grütze. Also warte ich lieber was aus Star Citizen wird, was btw. viel greifbarer ist, als mein Star-Wars-Wunschtraum.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...]was btw. viel greifbarer ist, als mein Star-Wars-Wunschtraum.


Du meinst im Todesstern in nem drehbaren Turm-Cockpit sitzen und auf ranfliegende X-Wings schiessen?


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du meinst im Todesstern in nem drehbaren Turm-Cockpit sitzen und auf ranfliegende X-Wings schiessen?



Beziehst du das auf den Wunschtraum? *Kram*schaufel* Ah, da ... Nein, da meine ich eher das:
http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/967599


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2013)

Durchgelesen, find ich alles gut, nur versteh ich ich den Punkt mit den Bodenmissionen nicht so ganz. Dazu müsste es dann ja auch möglich sein, Planeten oder deren Sektoren zu erobern, was ja dann eher wieder Richtung Shooter laufen würde.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Durchgelesen, find ich alles gut, nur versteh ich ich den Punkt mit den Bodenmissionen nicht so ganz. Dazu müsste es dann ja auch möglich sein, Planeten oder deren Sektoren zu erobern, was ja dann eher wieder Richtung Shooter laufen würde.



Nicht zu Fuß - eher "planetare Missionen".


----------



## Tirima (3. Juli 2013)

@Zam:
Du sagtest, du hast dir das Bounty Hunter Paket geholt. Welche Version der Origin 300 favorisierst du und wieso?


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2013)

Tirima schrieb:


> @Zam:
> Du sagtest, du hast dir das Bounty Hunter Paket geholt. Welche Version der Origin 300 favorisierst du und wieso?



Ich mag die Grundform, außerdem ist es wohl extrem Wendig, auch wenn wenig Cargo-Last. Der 350r gefällt mir optisch aber sogar noch besser. Ich hatte beim Pledgen auch erst überlegt, vielleicht eher etwas in Richtung Freelancer zu nehmen, um einfach so rumzuschippern und zu handeln.


----------



## Tirima (3. Juli 2013)

Ja, die 350r ist natürlich die schönste. Die beiden Triebwerke sehen einfach klasse aus und geben mehr her als nur ein einziges 



Meine Wahl auf die 315p fiel wohl eher der Wirtschaftlichkeit wegen. Sie verfügt über ein Langstreckentriebwerk und ist dadurch im Betrieb wohl effizienter. Aber die 325a reizt mich auch sehr. Ich liebe Raumkämpfe und ich befürchte fast, dass das Reisetriebwerk der 315p keine besonders hohe Beschleunigung hat und so, zusätzlich zur schwächeren Bewaffnung und Verteidigung, noch einen zusätzlichen Nachteil im Kampf bringt. Ach vielleicht besorge ich mir einfach beide *g*.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mit Cockpits, freien Bewegungen und Handlungsspielraum hatten sie mich [...]


Ja, das war auch mit einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich fast 'ne Pre-Order Bounty Hunter oder Colonel Pre-Order abgeschlossen hätte ... Aber dann auf das vorraussichtliche Datum geschaut und die 2014 haben mich schon bisschen skeptisch gemacht. Nicht, weil das Spiel vielleicht nix wird, aber weil ich persönlich nicht weiß, was ich um die Zeit in 2014 machen werde ... Vlt hab ich dann nichtmal mehr 'nen PC.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, das war auch mit einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich fast 'ne Pre-Order Bounty Hunter oder Colonel Pre-Order abgeschlossen hätte ... Aber dann auf das vorraussichtliche Datum geschaut und die 2014 haben mich schon bisschen skeptisch gemacht. Nicht, weil das Spiel vielleicht nix wird, aber weil ich persönlich nicht weiß, was ich um die Zeit in 2014 machen werde ... Vlt hab ich dann nichtmal mehr 'nen PC.



der vernünftige mod. nicht so wahnnsinnig wie zam, der speck liest, und ne pfanne davon erwartet ^^


----------



## Tirima (10. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe mich nun noch einmal eingehend mit der Materie befasst und nun kann ich sagen, dass das Triebwerk der 315p tatsächlich stärker sein wird als jenes der 325a. Hier sind die größten Unterschiede der verschiedenen Modelle der 300i-Modelle aufgezeigt:


Die 300i:
Sie bildet das Standard-Modell für die weiteren Typen. Alle anderen Modelle der Origin-300 Serie sind somit Spezialisierungen der 300i auf ein bestimmtes Gebiet.


Die 315p (Pathfinder, Erkundung) hat
-) verbesserte Sensoren.
-) ein stärkeres Triebwerk (vermutlich auch effizienter da auch Langstrecken bewältigt werden können).
-) einen Traktorstrahl.
-) die gleiche Bewaffnung und Verteidigung wie die 300i.


Die 325a (Arbiter, Kampf) hat
-) verbesserte Kampfsoftware zum erleichterten Zielen.
-) mehr Waffensysteme (einen Massenbeschleuniger am Bug und zwei Raketenlafetten an der Innenseite der Flügel).
-) stärkere Schilde.
-) das gleiche Triebwerk wie die 300i.


Die 350r (Racer, Geschwindigkeit) hat
-) gleich zwei Triebwerke der 300i verbaut. (Das bringt natürlich sehr viel Schub).
-) die gleiche Verteidigung wie die 300i.
-) eine schwächere Bewaffnung als die 300i.



Persönlich reizt mich die 325a noch immer sehr, aber wenn die 315p das stärkere Triebwerk hat ist sie mir eigentlich lieber. Im Kampf ist mir Geschwindigkeit und Wendigkeit eigentlich lieber als pure Waffenstärke. Die Kampfsoftware scheint da sogar wichtiger zu sein da dadurch das Zielen vereinfacht wird.
Die 350r scheidet für mich komplett aus denn mit purer Geschwindigkeit lässt sich ein Raumkampf auch nicht gewinnen (wenngleich auch überleben).

Ein bisschen liebäugle ich ja auch mit der Hornet denn die dürfte im Raumkampf mit ihren Geschützen eine wirklich harte Nuss sein. Aber da fehlt mir die größere Einsatzreichweite.

Ich werde mich somit noch immer zwischen der 315p und der 325a entscheiden müssen. Durch die Tatsache, dass die 315p aber das stärkere Triebwerk haben dürfte, hat sie aber schon wieder einiges an Boden gut gemacht.


----------



## Tirima (31. Juli 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich jetzt ein Packet mit einem Schiff kauft? Die LTI gibt es ja jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## TSWFan (7. August 2013)

Ist kein Problem trotzdem LTI zu bekommen. Wenn du einen Original Baker dein gekauftes Schiff zukommen lässt (giften) dann kan ner das in ein LTI Schiff umwandeln bis Nov 26 2013. Vorsicht nur mit Vertrauenswürdigen Leuten machen.

Wer noch eine Deutsche Händler Squad sucht und, oder am Monatlichen Podcast mitmachen möchte kann sich gerne bei uns im Forum bewerben.Link = http://Star-Traders.net
Wir sind bis jetzt 43 Member Alterdurchschnitt ist so um die 35 von 15 - 53 alles verteten. TS vorhanden (Daten auf PN Anfrage)

Mfg 

P.S. habe 15 Schiffe gekauft, meine Frau wird mich killen oder Sie will den Gegenwert in Schuhen wenn Sie es rausbekommt ....


----------

